# Index Futures (eSignal/Interactive Brokers)



## sleepy (2 December 2009)

Im about to trade Futures for first time and have recently subscribed to the  following esignal RT data feeds (via data only option) at a cost of around $200 US that I will input into my charting software:

#1. US e-Mini Futures (e.g., S&P 500, NasDaq-100, Russell 2000, Dow Jones Industrials)

#2. UK/European Futures Indices (e.g., UK FTSE 100, French CAC40, Dow Jones EuroStoxx50, German DAX)

In order to actually trade these markets via Interactive Brokers do I need to sign up for a bunch of exchanges and pay additional costs to Interactive Brokers? 

And if so can someone please indicate which markets and the likely cost (i.e, do I have to pay twice)

I have previously traded stocks via Interactive Brokers but not Index Futures.

sleepy


----------



## matty2.0 (9 December 2009)

sleepy said:


> Im about to trade Futures for first time and have recently subscribed to the  following esignal RT data feeds (via data only option) at a cost of around $200 US that I will input into my charting software:
> 
> #1. US e-Mini Futures (e.g., S&P 500, NasDaq-100, Russell 2000, Dow Jones Industrials)
> 
> ...




No you shouldn't have to sign up to the exchanges. 
But costs paid to the exchange will (or should) come from fees paid to them when you establish a position. The fees are built into the commission for establishing a position. Fees to exchanges are usually miniscule. 

E.g My broker usually charges an exchange/clearing fee of about $0-$5 (depending on the exchange) per contract + commission paid to the broker per contract. 

Most of the time the fee to the exchange is usually about $1/contract on average. 

I didn't have to sign up to each exchange for my brokers. That being said, I've never traded international futures contracts via IB *specifically*. IB seem a bit more complex with the array of product offering and commission structures they let you choose from.


----------

